# Low ballers



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Don't you just hate these low ballers? 
So i have a Griffen 25 mini up for R500 (Paid R600 new) its a week old and i only used it twice. I get an offer for R350 because well, i cracked the seal and its second hand. Is my asking price really that unreasonable?


----------



## RichJB (1/11/16)

That is the free market. It's a whole lot better than any of the alternatives.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (1/11/16)

My 1c worth... I'm on a very tight budget (and in all honestly a bit of a scrooge) so if I throw out a ridiculous figure, the worst you can do is tell me to f@#$ off.

Just now you don't sell at the price you asked and suddenly decide it's an urgent sale and my low ball price is the best offer standing. I can imagine it's damn annoying for sellers though and Not A Very Nice Thing To Do (c)(tm)


----------



## Noddy (1/11/16)

I would have offered R300. If I buy something secondhand, it must feel like I got it at a good deal. R500 for a secondhand tank is not a good deal to me.
In general, prices in the classifieds on here is too high for my liking. Yet, I still look hoping for a bargain on something

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## Cespian (1/11/16)

Its natural to low ball. Usually low balling results in "meeting in the middle". Most second hand goods are posted for way more than what they are worth with the intention of leaving room for negotiation. Its an old marketing gimmic, once you drop the cost for a someone it looks like a sweet deal, people know this, and naturally low ball to see how low you are willing to go.

So... hows about R50 with free shipping for that Griffin of yours?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

There are so


Noddy said:


> I would have offered R300. If I buy something secondhand, it must feel like I got it at a good deal. R500 for a secondhand tank is not a good deal to me.
> In general, prices in the classifieds on here is too high for my liking. Yet, I still look hoping for a bargain on something


There are some good deals on here at times - sometimes maybe people don't reference the product to new prices?


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/11/16)

Your opinions on my ad?
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/asmodus-minikin-120w-serpent-22-combo.t29887/

R1000 for a minikin and serpent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Your opinions on my ad?



Admitting that the Mafia bosses are after you was an unwise tactic. The lowballers will now squeeze you even worse than the Mafia will.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## AhVape (1/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Your opinions on my ad?
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/asmodus-minikin-120w-serpent-22-combo.t29887/
> 
> R1000 for a minikin and serpent


I think its a good price, but that's just me  - also depends on postage i suppose.


----------



## Noddy (1/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Its natural to low ball. Usually low balling results in "meeting in the middle". Most second hand goods are posted for way more than what they are worth with the intention of leaving room for negotiation. Its an old marketing gimmic, once you drop the cost for a someone it looks like a sweet deal, people know this, and naturally low ball to see how low you are willing to go.
> 
> So... hows about R50 with free shipping for that Griffin of yours?



And what he said


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

I hear you guys and I even offered to go as low as 450. but they stuck with there offer.


----------



## Daniel (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Don't you just hate these low ballers?
> So i have a Griffen 25 mini up for R500 (Paid R600 new) its a week old and i only used it twice. I get an offer for R350 because well, i cracked the seal and its second hand. Is my asking price really that unreasonable?



Just my thoughts on the matter , NO OFFENSE or implication to anyone on this forum ....

No offense but I would insist on Invoice date proof as well as how do i know it's been used twice ? 
Also as stated forumites on here hunt for bargains , seems the norm is new price -20% minimum depending on age and condition.
I have not witnessed it personally but a lot of sellers don't divulge all the quirks like wonky screws or scew posts etc.

AGAIN this is no reflection on anyone just my observations. Personally I don't entertain or even reply to lowball offers , if you want cheap prices go to the China mall  . I sell and trade high end knives as well and just hate it when a guy (who clearly knows the value of said item) tries and low balls me into "Well GLWS will see you in a weeks time".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> I hear you guys and I even offered to go as low as 450. but they stuck with there offer.



I wouldn't discuss the actual offer publicly , not cool .... if your lowest is R450 then stick to it no matter what it's a cat and mouse game most of the times


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Its natural to low ball. Usually low balling results in "meeting in the middle". Most second hand goods are posted for way more than what they are worth with the intention of leaving room for negotiation. Its an old marketing gimmic, once you drop the cost for a someone it looks like a sweet deal, people know this, and naturally low ball to see how low you are willing to go.
> 
> So... hows about R50 with free shipping for that Griffin of yours?


Lol, I have now decided to not entertain any sorta low balling. the subscriber you have dialled...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Don't you just hate these low ballers?
> So i have a Griffen 25 mini up for R500 (Paid R600 new) its a week old and i only used it twice. I get an offer for R350 because well, i cracked the seal and its second hand. Is my asking price really that unreasonable?


Like @Cespian says, natural tendency to get the best price, even though it irks the sellers.
Also need to remember that there are psychological price barriers too, with R1000 and R500 being the main ones.
Of course the lower your price from purchase price, the quicker it will sell, that said, if the buyer wouldnt bite at R450, then I'd consider them time wasters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I wouldn't discuss the actual offer publicly , not cool .... if your lowest is R450 then stick to it no matter what it's a cat and mouse game most of the times


Fortunately I'm not hard up for the cash. So I can wait.


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> Like @Cespian says, natural tendency to get the best price, even though it irks the sellers.
> Also need to remember that there are psychological price barriers too, with R1000 and R500 being the main ones.
> Of course the lower your price from purchase price, the quicker it will sell, that said, if the buyer wouldnt bite at R450, then I'd consider them time wasters.


I think what irked me most and sparking this post was the attitude that was coming across. first message, I can give R350. and with all the other responses it's as if they were doing me a favour by buying the tank. the way I handle it, is I intro myself. say where I saw the add. and then ask if they would be interested in x amount, if not then we negotiate.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Admitting that the Mafia bosses are after you was an unwise tactic. The lowballers will now squeeze you even worse than the Mafia will.


Lol the only thing active on my advert seems to be that post


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/11/16)

In another life I used to buy-sell-trade certain items online, and just to give you the perspective of some one who was both a buyer and a seller, I will try to low ball you because I want something as cheap as possible or maybe I don't have the amount you want but I really want the item, sometimes you get lucky and some one takes your offer. From a selling perspective, obviously I want to lose as little money as possible, however what is the demand on the item and what is my time-frame for selling? Sometimes you can wait until some one takes it and sometimes you have to take a low-ball offer because that's what the market dictates.

TLDR; If you want to sell stuff, don't take it personally, say no thanks and move on, if they are rude simply ignore them. But always keep your bottom line realistic too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

I love a good bargain just like the next guy but my approach is different depending on the purpose of the purchase.

1) If I really want the item for myself and the price is fair then I would offer something marginally lower just because I enjoy bartering and I get a sense of primordial proudness when the offer is accepted.

2) If I feel it is a popular item and I could swing it for a quick buck then I would put in a offer with a steeper margin. Most times these fail but every now and then the seller is desperate and accepts the offer.

3) If however somebody places a ad for goods at a ridiculous price I tend to totally ignore it.

I also get low ball offers on items for sale but just decline in a friendly pm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EZBlend (1/11/16)

I use three different tactics cause i prefer buying a second hand tank to try in case i dont like them.
1) If i know the Member and we have done deals before we tend to take it off the forum to whats app and discuss the options there. This works well cause if you drop your price a little this time you may get a good deal the next time you looking to buy from the same member. 
2) I send the seller a PM asking if they willing to go down in price and might include an offer. In my opinion I feel this makes the seller know you more serious about buying the tank without try to low ball them and get cheap gear. This also builds good relations for future deals. 
3) Lastly I stalk the item, if the item is something i like but falls out of my budget i add it to my watch list thus if the price drops and it falls in to my budget i can act quickly and get the item at the price i want. 

But once again its about looking at the forums general selling price before actually put the price up. This helps me try and set realistic prices i do how ever leave some room for neg which is health for an business. However the 2 things that grind my bones is ridiculous low ball offers and the lack of manners.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/16)

I find low ballers pretty irritating because my prices are always a great deal and the quality of my classifieds sales are always in perfect condition... but I guess that's why my sales normally only last an hour or so (90 seconds is the record) and then isn't much time for a low baller to play.

Another annoyance are chronic bumpers... if you have bump everyday for a few days that means either your price is too high or it's a product no one wants.

And the most annoying are the bumpers, delete the bumps and then rebump. The first two I can live with... the third one makes me load a magazine with Black Talons!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## De_Stroyer (1/11/16)

Well

I have been on another forum ( IT related )for years.
This forum only allows bumping every three days,
No price discussion on a users post you need to PM them to discuss price, this is also nice as you wont have people linking to other crap on your post (which is great as you can spoil someones sale quite easily)
When putting up a sale you have to state price you want to sell for (No please PM me as its a sale not a auction)

and a feature which I find quite nice is once a sale is complete you can rate the buyer/seller it helps weed out the idiots and helps with trusting a seller if he offers to pay first courier later etc etc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman (1/11/16)

The problem I have with this shipping. @Tockit I am going to use your post as an example, so lets say you sell it for R500, now I have to pay shipping on top of that, so lets go with R99 Aramex. So then it comes down to R599 for a used tank, I might drive to my local shop if they have stock and pay R600 for a brand new one, or just buy a brand new one online for R600 + (40 - 90) for shipping. So for me personally I would rather pay up to R100 more for a new product. Not bashing your post at all, just using it as an example. If it was R500 with shipping, it would sway me, or even half and half shipping, unless it was something I really wanted and couldn't find locally or was just too expensive and the deal was really good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Caveman said:


> The problem I have with this shipping. @Tockit I am going to use your post as an example, so lets say you sell it for R500, now I have to pay shipping on top of that, so lets go with R99 Aramex. So then it comes down to R599 for a used tank, I might drive to my local shop if they have stock and pay R600 for a brand new one, or just buy a brand new one online for R600 + (40 - 90) for shipping. So for me personally I would rather pay up to R100 more for a new product. Not bashing your post at all, just using it as an example. If it was R500 with shipping, it would sway me, or even half and half shipping, unless it was something I really wanted and couldn't find locally or was just too expensive and the deal was really good


No harm bru, And i get what you say. If it is that shipping is involved i would come down with the price. Because while i was searching for tanks i could not bring myself to pull the trigger on an Item because of the extra shipping cost. So would rather wait till its available locally. but yes i would come down on the price to soften the blow of the shipping cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/11/16)

Supply and Demand my dear friend... thats why when a petri or goon goes up on the forum people jump at it no matter the price, however if you look at something like a tsunami you have people low balling those poor RDA's down to almost nothing. 

and then sometimes its not low balling. i mean take the tsunami for example, even a griffin, you could possibly find 3 to 4 different sellers at the same time, now if all are placed at R300 and in good condition and you decide to put yours up for R500 you should expect to get low balled. its just how it works, i mean i paid R250 for my griffin 25 and its in awesome condition. so yeah sometimes it does suck for the seller but such is life

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (1/11/16)

Probably off topic , but that's why I buy most of my new gear internationally , still with import duties etc comes in way cheaper than local retailers (no offense to retailers hey you have to make a living and vapers will buy something they want NOW). I can wait a few weeks , or days , or months .....


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> Supply and Demand my dear friend... thats why when a petri or goon goes up on the forum people jump at it no matter the price, however if you look at something like a tsunami you have people low balling those poor RDA's down to almost nothing.
> 
> and then sometimes its not low balling. i mean take the tsunami for example, even a griffin, you could possibly find 3 to 4 different sellers at the same time, now if all are placed at R300 and in good condition and you decide to put yours up for R500 you should expect to get low balled. its just how it works, i mean i paid R250 for my griffin 25 and its in awesome condition. so yeah sometimes it does suck for the seller but such is life


As mentioned before i think its just the coming across as rude is what irked me and sparked this post. i dont mind a good and genuine barter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> As mentioned before i think its just the coming across as rude is what irked me and sparked this post. i dont mind a good and genuine barter.



Yeah i agree man. some are just chancers


----------



## Caveman (1/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Probably off topic , but that's why I buy most of my new gear internationally , still with import duties etc comes in way cheaper than local retailers (no offense to retailers hey you have to make a living and vapers will buy something they want NOW). I can wait a few weeks , or days , or months .....


Sometimes its a win sometimes its a loss. Some gear is stupidly overpriced locally and other times its exactly on par. So as with anything I guess, research is the key.

I guess that applies to this thread also. If you are selling something, maybe check what the item has sold for in the past. If everyone else is selling for R10 and you want R30, maybe the price is too high. There will always be the chancers. Don't let it bother you, just ignore them and move on.


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Caveman said:


> Sometimes its a win sometimes its a loss. Some gear is stupidly overpriced locally and other times its exactly on par. So as with anything I guess, research is the key.
> 
> I guess that applies to this thread also. If you are selling something, maybe check what the item has sold for in the past. If everyone else is selling for R10 and you want R30, maybe the price is too high. There will always be the chancers. Don't let it bother you, just ignore them and move on.


That's like saying you can charge the same price for your high mileage car as a low mileage one. But yeah, I'm over it.  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> That's like saying you can charge the same price for your high mileage car as a low mileage one. But yeah, I'm over it.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Haha they do that!! So I guess you can do it also  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Don't you just hate these low ballers?
> So i have a Griffen 25 mini up for R500 (Paid R600 new) its a week old and i only used it twice. I get an offer for R350 because well, i cracked the seal and its second hand. Is my asking price really that unreasonable?


No harm in lowballing.. After all its only an offer and u as a seller have full right to refuse BUT .. some guys readily accept the lowball offers. Also some guys over price items for example I feel it's necessary to research the 2nd hand market before selling ur item as u would want to be on par with pricing.. Yeah well it sucks paying 600 and only getting 300 a week later but like me.. I'm never in a hurry to sell so I state my price and eventually someone comes along and appreciate a well looked after item for the price . 

BOTTOM LINE IS THERE IS NO HARM IN ASKING WHAT 'YOU' WANT AS U ENTITLED TO IT AS IT'S 'YOUR' ITEM BUT THERE IS ALSO NOTHING WRONG WITH LOWBALLING EITHER AS AGAIN... ITS JUST AN OFFER u can accept or refuse

J's my 2bob


----------



## Bearshare (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> No harm bru, And i get what you say. *If it is that shipping is involved i would come down with the price. Because while i was searching for tanks i could not bring myself to pull the trigger on an Item because of the extra shipping cost.* So would rather wait till its available locally. but yes i would come down on the price to soften the blow of the shipping cost.



This the other qualm i have why are some vendors charging for shipping and others not referring to a big vendor vs a smallish one, recently.


----------



## RichJB (1/11/16)

They are all charging for shipping. How they work it into their pricing is an individual issue. But you are paying for it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/11/16)

Sidenote : I seem to have rehashed some other people's opinions

You see the problem is this : Not all of us live far from a vape shop. In said shop, the tank you said you paid R600 for is R600. Now the same tank is posted by someone for R500, thinking he is offering a good deal ( which he is if I am staying right up his alley ). But our country and userbase is big, so shipping ends up to eat at my bargain. Now I can just as well drive to the shop and buy a new one. That's why I would lowball, not out of disrespect but to still have a decent price for my pocket, which sadly will leave your pocket on the empty side


----------



## Daniel (1/11/16)

I'm sorry but nothing really justifies a lowball offer now to determine lowball is another question. Most sellers have an idea what they want for their gear be it market related or not I think the whole second hand market is skewed. The vape market constantly changes and one gets caught up in the hype of this tank and that mod I did too but research is everything. Like I checked the reviews on the SM25 I scoured the forum watched reviews and eventually caved and bought a new one. But to lowball, geniune lowball is to me scaly and you are actually taking advantage of said sellers eagerness to upgrade or what not. Again just my opinion no offense to any lowballers.... In the end it's a give and take.


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Caveman said:


> Haha they do that!! So I guess you can do it also
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yes but my tank is a low mileage item. So price is right. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Yes but my tank is a low mileage item. So price is right.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


What good is a car if it just sits in the garage  low mileage or not...


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> No harm in lowballing.. After all its only an offer and u as a seller have full right to refuse BUT .. some guys readily accept the lowball offers. Also some guys over price items for example I feel it's necessary to research the 2nd hand market before selling ur item as u would want to be on par with pricing.. Yeah well it sucks paying 600 and only getting 300 a week later but like me.. I'm never in a hurry to sell so I state my price and eventually someone comes along and appreciate a well looked after item for the price .
> 
> BOTTOM LINE IS THERE IS NO HARM IN ASKING WHAT 'YOU' WANT AS U ENTITLED TO IT AS IT'S 'YOUR' ITEM BUT THERE IS ALSO NOTHING WRONG WITH LOWBALLING EITHER AS AGAIN... ITS JUST AN OFFER u can accept or refuse
> 
> J's my 2bob


Agreed, it's just the attitude that came with the offer that irked me. Also this person is in Cape Town so no shipping cost involved. I will also deliver to your door because I travel by bike so traffic is not an issue for me. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Daniel said:


> What good is a car if it just sits in the garage  low mileage or not...


 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (1/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Agreed, it's just the attitude that came with the offer that irked me. Also this person is in Cape Town so no shipping cost involved. I will also deliver to your door because I travel by bike so traffic is not an issue for me.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Dude just let it go man, move on you'll get a buyer.... If said buyer gives lip or attitude just ignore it. Remember you have the right to sell to whomever you like...


----------



## Spydro (1/11/16)

I find the comments about extremes as a matter of course with some folks very disturbing. Selling has become what it is on line now days because of the extreme low balling that encourages highly inflated asking prices, and vice versa. And yes, the low ballers started the trend on line as far back as in the 80's. But i tpaled in comparison to what it is now days. What ever happened to Old Skol honesty? Does selling and buying really have to be yet another obnoxious video game?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Daniel (1/11/16)

Spydro said:


> I find the comments about extremes as a matter of course with some folks very disturbing. Selling has become what it is on line now days because of the extreme low balling that encourages highly inflated asking prices, and vice versa. And yes, the low ballers started the trend on line as far back as in the 80's. But i tpaled in comparison to what it is now days. What ever happened to Old Skol honesty? Does selling and buying really have to be yet another obnoxious video game?


Ping Pong comes to mind lol 

Well said Sir I share your sentiments hence I haven't sold anyhting here in a while too many obnoxious gamers present company excluded....


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Dude just let it go man, move on you'll get a buyer.... If said buyer gives lip or attitude just ignore it. Remember you have the right to sell to whomever you like...


Dude, if you read a few posts up I said I'm over it. The comments that followed was as if it's still an issue. Also said I'm not hard up for cash so yes I shall wait.   

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshare (1/11/16)

RichJB said:


> They are all charging for shipping. How they work it into their pricing is an individual issue. But you are paying for it.


I want to name the vendors but I shouldn't  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (1/11/16)

@Tockit ....... I am willing to offer you R145,20 but you have to include shipping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tockit (1/11/16)

KZOR said:


> @Tockit ....... I am willing to offer you R145,20 but you have to include shipping.


The subscriber you have dialled..... 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yagya (2/11/16)

@Tockit I will remember that free delivery next time..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (2/11/16)

Yagya said:


> @Tockit I will remember that free delivery next time..


Unless you buying one of my tanks i don't see it happening in a very long while. Im happy with my setup i have now and dont see the need for another


----------



## rogue zombie (2/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Don't you just hate these low ballers?
> So i have a Griffen 25 mini up for R500 (Paid R600 new) its a week old and i only used it twice. I get an offer for R350 because well, i cracked the seal and its second hand. Is my asking price really that unreasonable?



This is the way I see it - if I have R500 to buy something, I have R600 to buy something.

I personally like others have said, will only buy second hand if its a good deal where I am saving proper money. Not to save R50 or R100

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

